# Easy Dinner.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cider Roasted Pork Chops.....from DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/farm-life/article/2018/01/29/cider-roasted-pork-chops


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang it Mike now I'm hungry.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It sounds good, don't know how tender the chops would be though....and a easy meal to prepare.

Regards, Mike


----------

